# BLUEWATER--HILTON HEAD--Sept.18/25--2b/2b-- $700.



## jeffwill (Aug 22, 2016)

This is it--- Spinnaker Resort's flagship location on Hilton Head.

Located on Skull Creek with great sunset views. Beautiful landscapes, lazy river pool as well as heated indoor pool, and boat and dolphin watching from extended pier.

For dining, you are walking distance to Hudson's Seafood, The Chart House, and Skull Creek Boathouse.

You will also enjoy my free golf and tennis package-- free greens fees for 4 every day & 1 free hour (4) of tennis per day on HH championship courts.

Go to spinnakerresorts.com to learn more.


----------



## jeffwill (Aug 28, 2016)

Any comments from anyone who has stayed at Bluewater ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 28, 2016)

jeffwill said:


> Any comments from anyone who has stayed at Bluewater ?



I think that Bluewater now has 3 buildings in operation.  I forget their name designations.  

Users should be aware that in the first building that was built - again forget the name - some of the rooms do not have sunset or skull creek views. They have a view of the inside lagoon.  If you would like a sunset view room - you have to request it.

The free kayaking is great in Skull Creek and Pinkney Island National Wildlife Refuge.  It was a thrill to see a Dolphin jump a short distance away from our kayak.


Richard


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 8, 2016)

Watching sunsets from anywhere on the grounds is breath taking. It's even better with a refreshed drink.


----------



## Luckytimer (Sep 11, 2016)

*Hilton Head Resort Needed October, 2016*

Looking to rent someone's timeshare in October.  I'm not quite sure of yur dates you have available?  Bluewater is when?  We need either October 2-9 or 16-23

Thank you


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 13, 2016)

Special price on 4 night stay Tuesday 20 thru 23.

Anyone ?


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 16, 2016)

$55. per night for 4 nights.  $220. total.

Check in Tuesday Sept. 20 and leave Sat. morning the 24th.


----------

